# Mind Games 2017 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jan 13, 2017)

The Mind Games 2017 will take place on January 28, 2017 in Wellington, New Zealand.

Mind Games 2017 focuses on some of the more mentally demanding events that are given less of a focus in normal competitions - blindfolded and fewest moves solving, specifically.

There is a limit of 60 competitors, and a limit of 25 for FMC.

Check out the Mind Games 2017 website for more information and registration.


----------



## OLLiver (Jan 14, 2017)

On behalf of Speedcube.co.nz I am pleased to announce that we will be Vending and sponsoring Mind Games 2017! This is our first competition we are visiting in our capital Wellington, definitely come over and say hello!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2017)

Go Tom <3

All the Fantasy players are rooting for you


----------

